# Drill press-old Sears or new import???



## JamesB (Feb 19, 2012)

My tiny Delta has about lived it's life, it still runs but I hate the table, it only has one handle left and a 2 inch stroke.  
I see a 15.5 inch  Sears on Craigslist for $150, assuming it's is in good shape is that a fair price?  Or should I go to Lowes and get the Porter Cable, or a HF import maybe?  The old Sears is tempting but a new one has a warranty (the movie Tommy Boy came to mind suddenly ) 
What do you think?


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I go to HD and get the big floor model Ridgid 15 inch Drill Press. It is every day priced at less than $300. If you are a HD credit card customer or open an account, they will give you 10 percent off and 12 months same as cash. The drill press has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Feb 19, 2012)

I have that exact same drill press that was my dads. It's over 30 years old and still going strong. It's a good one. I'd try to talk them down a bit but 150 isn't too bad for that press. 

I also have a smaller one and found that it doesn't have the travel that my sears does so I don't even use the smaller one anymore.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 19, 2012)

I have an old Sears ..... nice heavy cast iron table WITH NO CRANK to adjust the height!!! Every time you unlock the handle it's a struggle to keep it from going right to the floor!  I recently added a cable and counter weight but it's less than ideal.
Just one other thing to consider.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 19, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> I go to HD and get the big floor model Ridgid 15 inch Drill Press. It is every day priced at less than $300. If you are a HD credit card customer or open an account, they will give you 10 percent off and 12 months same as cash. The drill press has a lifetime warranty.


 
I too am a fan of Ridgid. I have a jointer, oscillating disc/drum sander, miter saw, router set, orbital sander, belt sander, and 15 ga. air nailer. Lifetime warranty on all of them.

I've got Delta, Craftsman, and Powermatic tools as well, so I'm not a complete Ridgid snob ... :biggrin:

My Ryobi and Harbor Freight tools are in the garage, and are used for outdoor projects, or loaner stock to my tool-less neighbors. :tongue:


----------



## Greg Green (Feb 19, 2012)

I watched Craigslist for a while but kept missing a good Jet or Delta!  If there is a HF store close I've been pretty pleased with this one.  It's tall for a bench top but it's 16 speeds but more important it has >3" quill travel.  Find a 20% off coupon and you can get it for $180 or so.  To do it again I'd take Penman1's advice and just go get the Rigid from HD......can't beat the warranty!  Happy drilling!  Well, that doesn't sound quite right but you get the point 

Bench Drill Press - 16 Speed


----------



## JamesB (Feb 19, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> I go to HD and get the big floor model Ridgid 15 inch Drill Press. It is every day priced at less than $300. If you are a HD credit card customer or open an account, they will give you 10 percent off and 12 months same as cash. The drill press has a lifetime warranty.



It looks like only a 3 year warranty now from the Ridgid website. HD website sayd "online exclusive" at $499.00 guess I should go and check it out.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 19, 2012)

The other issue is that HD website says "no free shipping". I'd go find a deal at Amazon on a DP, since they offer free shipping, plus no tax.

Or ... Sears sells same DP as the Ridgid, with a few minor differences, and it is on sales for $385 now.

Somestimes one store is better than the other. When I bought my Ridgid joiner, it was on sale, and the same model from Sears was not. At the time, I liked the red and black Craftsman colors better, but orange and gray are growing on me!


----------



## JamesB (Feb 20, 2012)

Lenny said:


> I have an old Sears ..... nice heavy cast iron table WITH NO CRANK to adjust the height!!! Every time you unlock the handle it's a struggle to keep it from going right to the floor!  I recently added a cable and counter weight but it's less than ideal.
> Just one other thing to consider.



I read on another forum that someone bought the HF hand winch and rigged it up on the table.  The winch is $20.


----------



## moke (Feb 20, 2012)

Lenny said:


> I have an old Sears ..... nice heavy cast iron table WITH NO CRANK to adjust the height!!! Every time you unlock the handle it's a struggle to keep it from going right to the floor! I recently added a cable and counter weight but it's less than ideal.
> Just one other thing to consider.


 
Lenny, JamesB:
I have had the same drillpress as this and yours forever. I hated it, I lost most of my religion everytime I changed height. I was at a friends house as he was changing a motor and noticed the hydralic cylinder was a long stroke. He had replaced it with an HF cylinder. I waited for a sale and bought it for under 40.00 with a coupon. I mounted it on a plate on the tube that was already there, used large radiator hose clamps to hold against the tube and then it fit right under table like a glove. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-ton-super-heavy-duty-long-ram-hydraulic-flat-bottom-jack-36468.html

To move it up and down I simply loosen the regular grip handle and pump the cylinder up or loosen to let down. It is so easy... it is really better than any other crank drill press I have ever used. I have looked at replacing it many time lately and have decided against it because this is so easy to use now.

If you are interested I can photograph this set up, but I am leaving town and will not be back until Sunday.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 20, 2012)

JamesB said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I go to HD and get the big floor model Ridgid 15 inch Drill Press. It is every day priced at less than $300. If you are a HD credit card customer or open an account, they will give you 10 percent off and 12 months same as cash. The drill press has a lifetime warranty.
> ...



Unless Ridgid has changed policy recently, they will upgrade the standard warranty to lifetime warranty when you register the tool online.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 20, 2012)

Lenny, JamesB:
I have had the same drillpress as this and yours forever. I hated it, I lost most of my religion everytime I changed height. I was at a friends house as he was changing a motor and noticed the hydralic cylinder was a long stroke. He had replaced it with an HF cylinder. I waited for a sale and bought it for under 40.00 with a coupon. I mounted it on a plate on the tube that was already there, used large radiator hose clamps to hold against the tube and then it fit right under table like a glove. 


Thanks Mike! 
I now drill pen blanks on my lathe but I may make use of this modification when the weather is warmer!


----------



## 76winger (Feb 20, 2012)

Being frugal minded, I would have initially said to go with the Craftsman and maybe try to get a little better deal either in less money or something thrown in with it. 

But if that thing doesn't have a crank for raising the plate up and down, you'd be in for some headaches. Thus I'd recommend finding a different used one or going with the new suggestions.


----------



## JamesB (Feb 21, 2012)

Probably gonna go with the HF. It would probably be about 5 years by the time I do any modification to the table so just spend the extra dough for convenience.  Or maybe I can wait for a Powermatic to be on sale for $299. Ha


----------



## JamesB (Feb 22, 2012)

Going a bit farther back on Craigslist I see a circa 1950s Shopsmith for $450 OBO.  That can be used as a DP right?  And maybe I can rid myself of my Black&Decker tablesaw too.  Heard the table saw was the weak spot on a shopsmith but better than a cheap benchtop saw. The guy is supposed to send me pics soon, I'll stick them on here somewhere for input from other SS users, hopefully.


----------

